# Best way to ship cp and mp soap



## amowrer (Oct 17, 2014)

I am new to soaping. Like brand new and I was just looking for some advice on best shipping practices.  I don't want to sell a 5 dollar bar of soap and then pay 5 dollars for shipping. What is the best way to ship soap? How do you pack it? How much does it cost and how do you keep it from melting? It just seems impossible to make a profit when I have to factor in the shipping costs. Advice please?


----------



## Meganmischke (Oct 17, 2014)

Typically the customer pays shipping.


----------



## new12soap (Oct 17, 2014)

One or two bars of soap will usually fit in a bubble envelope and should ship just fine, and for well under $5. I would guess closer to $1 here in the US. I have also never seen a bar soap that will melt in normal shipping conditions. Maybe a very soft bar might get dinged up a little bit, but again, the bubble envelopes provide some protection.

Some sellers offer "free shipping on purchases over $$$ (whatever amount), but most of the time buyer pays shipping.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 17, 2014)

Your very first post is about how to ship soap for sale?  I would be more concerned with making quality soaps and understanding potential issues before I even consider how I would post it to paying customers


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 17, 2014)

First, welcome to the forum.  You can learn a lot from here.  Second, I agree with Craig.  I would first work on making coming up with a good formula and making quality soap and then testing it for the long run.  After that then you can think about selling it and shipping.  There are a number of ways to do that and cost will depend on how much you are shipping and to where in some cases.   Also, if you scroll to the bottom of your post it will generally show related posts with information in them.


----------



## amowrer (Oct 29, 2014)

I have done a lot of research and I found some good recipes I just had a question about shipping


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 29, 2014)

I can well imagine - it's best to look in to how soap making works before getting stuck in.  But research is a long way off from being in a place to think about selling soap, it really is.  Not being harsh, but I am also not going to pander and sugar my message.


----------



## Seawolfe (Oct 29, 2014)

Even among the very experienced soapers here there are disagreements as to what makes a good recipe - because everyone's environment and techniques and personal taste vary so much. Some people here always use palm in their soaps, I'm not that keen on it (it seems to feel waxy to me, but I am experimenting more). I adore salt bars and soaps with lots of coconut oil, some people really dislike coconut oil soaps and find them way too drying.  I do believe you have done some research, but I don't think you've done much testing.

If you're brand new to soaping, how do you know they are good recipes? Do they last for 6 months or more without developing dreaded orange spots or rancid smells? Do a good cross section of people like the way it lathers, cleans, moisturizes, conditions? Does the scent hold well or fade away after 4 months? Do they hold up well in a steamy shower or melt away after just a few uses? Do the colors hold true? Do the additives become scratchy? Do they sweat in high humidity environments? Do they soap well in both hard and soft water? 

IMHO once you've done the research on all of these questions you'd know about shipping because you'd have already sent some bars to family and friends while you were researching and testing.


----------



## seven (Oct 29, 2014)

what Megan said: customer pays for shipping.

cure your soaps properly before offering them for sale. this is one way to also prevent unwanted things during shipping. i usually wrapped mine in bubble wrap to ensure proper safety during transit. so far, so good.


----------



## lisamaliga (Nov 5, 2014)

Generally, one should be very comfortable making soap before selling it. With that in mind, I'll tell you how I used to ship my M&P soaps. After they were wrapped and labeled I put them in a plastic bag. Then I rolled bubble wrap around each one. The soap went into a USPS Priority box loaded with packing peanuts. 

Hope this helps!


----------

